# Transporting Pregnyl



## Hopeful_M (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi everyone

I live in the Midlands and my clinic is in London, I've picked up all my drugs from their pharmacy except the Pregnyl as they said it has to be refrigerated within an hour, or within 2 hours if surrounded by an ice pack. 

It will take me a minimum of 2.5 hours to get home so they have suggested that I use the version for long distance patients which doesn't need to be kept in the fridge. I didn't ask what this was called but I'm worried that this version may not be as good as pregnyl (which I've used before).

I'm probably over thinking it, I know they wouldn't give me an inferior product just because I don't live locally... but I just need some reassurance that I'm giving myself the best possible chance of this working.

Has anyone heard of a version of Pregnyl that doesn't need to be kept in the fridge? Has anyone used it?

Many thanks ladies   x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have always triggered with ovitrelle prefilled syringe product. 
This product must be stored in a fridge to maintain it's full shelf life, however, if it is going to be used within 30 days it can be stored at room temperature without affecting it's efficacy.

Here is what the data sheet says



Store in a refrigerator (2°C - 8°C). Store in the original package. Within its shelf-life, the solution may be stored at or below 25°C for up to 30 days without being refrigerated again during this period. It must be discarded if not used after these 30 days.

If you are worried about ovitrelle efficacy - I've always got great numbers of eggs with it.
In my second fresh cycle I got 10 eggs, 8 mature - all fertilised - 6 grade ones on day 3 - went to blast and got 3 blasts - one is a little boy now asleep on the sofa next to me and I have one in the freezer to be transferred in a couple of months time. I certainly would not call it inferior!

Good luck.


----------



## Hopeful_M (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Holly

Thank you for getting back to me.

Ovitrelle does sound like what the clinic described as they said it could be kept for up to 30 days, I go on Friday so I will ask them then but it's good to have a name to google before then! 

I've only ever used pregnyl so it's reassuring to read about the success you've had with Ovitrelle.

Best of luck for your frozen cycle 

M x


----------

